# Hey again!



## cat&piggylover (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought I would introduce myself again. I haven't posted in quite a while. 

Our kitties which are all permanent members are:

Boo- Maine Coone/Persian Mix 1 yr 3 months

Joey- Rescue Kitty, (he probably should have been a barn cat, but he lives inside with us. An occasional outdoor romp is ok though!) 1 1/2 year

Moonlight- Ragdoll, 2 yr 2 months

Missy- Sister to Moonlight, Ragdoll, 2 yr 2 months

Frosty- Himilayian, 5 years old

Lynxy- She solely belongs to one of my family members (she is attached to them like glue), she is a breeding quality female. Currently pregnant I believe. 1 yr 1 month old

Mia- Shelter kitty we pulled from the shelter, 2 years 3 months old. 

Buddy was rehomed in late March. It broke my heart. But the poor little guy had an ulcer and couldn't stop puking up blood, he was stressed out from the other cats. He has since moved into a new home with no other pets, and his ulcer is fine.  He also had issues with spraying in the house. 

Kitty passed away in May, she died in the vets office  she was extremely sick. 

Cats we just drove all the way to North Dakota to rescue (the former owner severely neglected them, and did not treat them well. They were kept in cages in a dark basement all their life.):

Lakita- Ragdoll female, 5 years. Sweet scared little girl, coming around way faster than I thought possible. 

Arabell- Sister to Lakita, 5 years. Scared baby, pitched a fit when i attempted to take her out of her kennel. Bit my hand extremely hard. Thankfully I was wearing gloves. She is coming around, however she hates her neck or the top of her head being touched. 

Dr. Blue Little- Brother to the above cats, 5 years. We haven't made much progress with him, but he is settling in and will occasionally let us pet him. 

Devil- Brother the above cats, he bit one of my family members on the way home. He tore one of my family member's tendons, my family member ended up in the hospital for surgery (to fix the torn tendon) and medicine to fight the infection. This guy is going to take months or rehabilitation, he may never come around.

Gadget- Unrealated to all the cats above. Around 6 years old. Sweet guy, but he is extremely scared. Definitely one of the more nicer cats we brought home. 
We also brougt three other cats home from the same situation, however they are currently at our neighbors house. 
The cats we rescued are most likely staying with us. They need special owners, who understand their special needs. We do not think we will find any adopters who do. So therefore they are here to stay!

Umm anyways I just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome back! 

Looks like you got a very full and happy household there.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is wonderful of you and your family to give these cats a 2nd chance at life. I definitely wish there were more of you guys out there. Post pictures soon of your fur family, I love Ragdolls! And Welcome back to the forum


----------



## cat&piggylover (Feb 1, 2005)

I will definitely post some pictures!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome i am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey, welcome back


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey glad you're back. Sounds like you have a very happy and full household.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

a couple of kitties there i see welcome back anyways


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey welcome looking forward to some pictures


----------

